# Coming Soon



## Doug Gray (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey Guys

Here is what I'm working on. A Toolmaker's Clamp Kit

Let me know what you think. These will come in at about $39.21 US.

Lots of other cool stuff over at my store. https://d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com/

Enjoy your shop time!


----------



## benmychree (Mar 19, 2021)

Seems pricey for what you get. I made a pair of them back in the early 1960s in my machine shop class, used plain old CRS for all of it except for the brass clip; there were no issues with lack of strength, and I have used them frequently and never babied them.  The screws were made in one piece and the threads cut in the lathe, single point.


----------

